# My Macro Method



## 480sparky (Jun 11, 2012)

(For sm4him )


----------



## sm4him (Jun 11, 2012)

AWESOME! Thanks, Sparky--I know what I'll be doing at lunchtime!


----------



## Overread (Jun 11, 2012)

Interesting process Sparky!

Out of interest how come you sharpen before you send the photos to the stacking software? In my experiences I tend to just keep the original photos pure so that the software has the most data to work with. I will tend to allow capture sharpening (the sharpening that is basic an enabled by default), but I don't go through to really sharpen the image until the stacking software has finished its process.


Also f32? If you're stacking I'd back way way off f32 as you're losing quality to diffraction - makes it easier yes but for this kind of shot I'd be thinking f8 for stacking. A good sharp aperture and an easy depth of field to work with. It will take more shots, but it should give a better larger result to work from.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 11, 2012)

Overread said:


> Interesting process Sparky!
> 
> Out of interest how come you sharpen before you send the photos to the stacking software? In my experiences I tend to just keep the original photos pure so that the software has the most data to work with. I will tend to allow capture sharpening (the sharpening that is basic an enabled by default), but I don't go through to really sharpen the image until the stacking software has finished its process.




My stacking is done w/jpegs, so they're 8-bit at that point.  Sharpening the raw images in 14-bit first results in a sharper final image.




Overread said:


> Also f32? If you're stacking I'd back way way off f32 as you're losing quality to diffraction - makes it easier yes but for this kind of shot I'd be thinking f8 for stacking. A good sharp aperture and an easy depth of field to work with. It will take more shots, but it should give a better larger result to work from.



I made those videos quite a while ago.  I have since made that change to f/8-f/11.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 21, 2012)

Subscribing to view later!


----------

